
Qt WebBrowser 1.0 - mkesper
http://blog.qt.io/blog/2016/07/18/qt-webbrowser-1-0/
======
adam-a
KDE was based around Qt and their rendering engine, KHTML became Webkit, which
is a core part of Chromium. So Qt are using embedded Chromium, I wonder if
there is any duplicated code in the repo now?

~~~
digi_owl
These days Chromium use Blink, a fork of Webkit. I am unsure how many, if any,
changes to Blink is ported over to Webkit.

------
glaberficken
Confusingly same name as this old portable browser I sometimes use.

[http://www.qtweb.net/](http://www.qtweb.net/)

~~~
kozak
I use this humble little browser almost daily, to test that the web app I'm
working on can run inside QtWebKit windows of desktop applications (mostly for
making sure that I have all the necessary polyfills and vendor prefixes in
place).

------
blub
Wonder if this will be kept up to date with the Google repo security-wise.
That might be the Chrome-sans-Google people were waiting for.

~~~
vfaronov
How is this more "Chrome-sans-Google" than Chromium itself?

~~~
_wmd
IIRC Chromium still requires significant patchwork and build time flags to
fully disconnect it from the mothership, the engine itself has no such
dependencies

------
wmil
How often is Linux used these days in embedded devices (non-android)? In the
past Windows driver support was so much better that Linux generally didn't
have much of a payoff.

~~~
Aldo_MX
I always thought that Linux was actively avoided in embedded systems such as
ATMs, Medical or Industrial Equipment, because the GPL forces you to release
your source code.

~~~
nitrogen
That's a really old myth. Only if you intertwine your code with GPL code, use
a GPL library, or modify GPL code do you need to release anything you write
yourself. It is very very easy not to do any of those things.

One gray area (gray because two camps both think it's black and white in
opposite directions) is writing any code that runs in kernel.

------
Tinyyy
Is it just me or is their homepage ([http://qt.io](http://qt.io)) completely
broken?

~~~
wmil
Narrow your window. For some reason it only works on 'medium' width.

~~~
digestives
Probably something you might want to check if you have the following tagline:
"A modern user interface that is beautiful on every screen and performs
perfectly on every platform is not an option, it’s a necessity."

~~~
criswell
That's a very weird oversight. Can't believe no one caught that.

~~~
slavik81
Their webpages are constantly moving, changing and breaking. The domain itself
has moved 4 times in 4 years. There's just incredible churn on that side of
the project, unfortunately.

